# Phenix K2 & Castaway 843 Build



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I worked these rods out for 2 guys I work with on the rig. I got to try out the JT's OB on the Phenix and I was happy for the first go round. It took a couple of attempts, but I finally made it. I learned a good lesson about using nylon on the Phenix blanks too. Pour on the CP or you will get a nasty leopard wrap from the rod texture...unless that is your thing.

View attachment 469468


View attachment 469469


View attachment 469470


View attachment 469471


View attachment 469472


View attachment 469473


View attachment 469474


View attachment 469475


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang! Am I the only one that can't see the pics?


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I can't see 'em either but you can bet if Bubba made 'em they are nice.
Pat


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't know what happened with the other batch of pictures?









Tide's other purpose








































Next time I will wipe off the dust.








The Leopard! Uhggggg!!!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats one wicked lookin red tiger!! LIKE! Those are two lucky guys.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Jay. That decal is a cobra. He is a bit of a Mustang enthusiast.

The final weight came out to K2: 3.6 oz (Very disappointed in that, but he wanted the thread work). The 843: 4.2 oz. They both balanced out right at the reel seat. That is my third spinning rod. I am so impressed with the difference in the micro guides (25,16,8,4s), that I am going to try out the Microwave on my next one for me. It casted as smooth as silk.








And no grip is safe from a line or 2 with my new to me lathe.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Bubba, the tiger turned out great.


----------

